# Can you go into labor with posterior cervix?



## Nyn

Funny question... and I should probably know the answer, but don't!

anyone know? does it have to move forward for labor to start or can labor start even if cervix is still posterior?

thanks! :flower:


----------



## RoxyRoo

I was inserting EPO capsules every night for about a week and couldn't even reach my cervix, I went into labour about an hour after inserting them one night and my baby was born 4 hours later! So I'd say yes, you can. My cervix was no where to be seen when inserting my EPO that night! :)


----------



## lynnikins

yes you can i was in early stage labour with a posteiror high cervix when i went in for induction with ds2, try using a birthing ball though to tilt your pelvis so baby comes forward and puts the weight on the right part of your cervix


----------



## Nyn

Thanks girls :)

am on my ball all the time :)


----------



## hannahx

Your cervix starts in a posterior position and moves forward as early labour starts x


----------



## teal

My cervix was still posterior the day before my son was born xx


----------



## Nyn

Ah, so it's labor that usually brings it forwards :)

thanks !!


----------



## fidget

had a show two days before having him, cervix was posterior. spent the last 4 weeks of my pregnancy on my birthball so his head was lower than my cervix and she could barely reach it!

but then, 48 hours later he arrived lol


----------

